# Show Us Your "Prestigiously Bred" Horses



## Jill (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to show and tell about our horses who have some "big" names behind them.

It should go without saying that a big name in the pedigree in no way makes the horse. However, when you find a horse you love, it is really neat to find he or she also has a name or two in the background that is a horse you admire.

Even with my horses who have breeding that is not very recognizable, I still do love knowing and reading the names behind them. These pictured are mine that I think of as "Prestigiously Bred".

[SIZE=12pt]*I know a lot of you are predigree buffs, so let's see your horses with names you admire behind them!!!*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo







*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” grey-grullo fancy stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter)

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Double Dipped[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Currently in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck, a buckskin Buckeroo Son






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Will be bred in the spring to Erica’s Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Future Show Filly and Prized Broodmare






*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Gelding / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National Champion / 20x Grand

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*

2007 grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

TO BE gelded before 2008 show season / Paternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color


----------



## Leeana (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh gosh, where to start.

Royal Salsa ASPC

He goes back to Royal Red Viking 4 times within 3 generations. He is 100% Royal Pony Farm Bred and his sire is Royal Golden Supreme.






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko AMHR

Narko is grandson of BTU on the top and on the bottom. He is also a great grandson of Buck Echo and Buckeroos Top Cat.











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson AMHR

BTU and Buck Echo Grandson ...






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte AMHR

His dam is a National Reserve Grand Champion Mare. His sire is a BTU son and out of Boones Little Buck Echo Lady, a Buck Echo Daughter.






LTDs White Chief AMHR

Direct son of LTD's Magic Man (HOF) and he is a full brother to National Champions LTD's Nacho Macho Man and LTD's Nacho Plano Red, obviously his paternal brothers have done quite well for themselves also lol. His dam is LTD's Spicy Cinnamon.





















Impressive Lights AMHR

He is a grandson of Buckeroos Little Master and Zee Jays Buccarudy. His sire is Boones Mr Supreme, he goes back to Buckeroo 4 (maybe 5?) times.






Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC

She is by a son of Grahams Little King Lee. Her sire, Buckeye WCF Classical Magic HOF is a congress champion, congress & world champion producer and 50% Arenosa bred. Great granddaughter of Kepies Topper of Arenosa and a granddaughter of Kepies Amada of Arenosa. On her dams side, her dam is Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody who is a grandaughter of Geortowns Tom Cat (HOF) and is out of IMO, the BEST producing shetland broodmare today, M.A.M Musics Miss Melody (HOF). I still have not stopped grinning about this filly



. She is a 3/4 sister to Alpha Farms Classical Bobcat






. She will mature 45''


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Jill! Nice horses, I will add a few of mine.

First I will start with the Vermilyea Farms Olympus foals we have. Olympus goes back to Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King on the top side and Rowdy on the bottom side. On the dam all of these foals mares go back to Wittmaacks Micky Mouse

This is Firewaters Calisto of Olympus 2007 Reserve World Champ






This is H&HS Arielle of Olympus full sister to Calisto Mult world top ten






This is H&HS Kore of Olympus half sister to the above also a reserve world champion bottom side






This is our Baccarra colt, who goes to Boones Little Buckeroo


----------



## nootka (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, one can really see the proof in pedigree in so many of these horses.

Most of my "big names" are not that close up for me to really consider them.

Pyro and his sister are probably closest with their Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh grandfather.





Their sire, aAprina in Pharaoh's Freeanda a/k/a Falcon's just as nice and if Kim weren't keeping him such a secret, he'd be just as famous. 

You've all seen Pyro (he really is looking amazing right now, too, fuzz and all):






aAprina In Pharaoh's Freeanda (Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh) X Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb (pedigree shows unknown but she's Serenity Farms Mr. Magic X Dell Tera's Betty)

Liz


----------



## Erica (Dec 13, 2007)

My Webpage is finally updated for 2007 (well about 99% updated) I see one thing I need to add/change

I have several on there that are sons or daugthers of some of the greats of the breed; Buckeroo, BTU, Nighthawk, Redboy, Thunderhawk ext......several pictures of each on my website

[SIZE=18pt]Erica's Tiny Trotters - Web[/SIZE]

Stallions- Here are mine that are Sons of some of the greats -

Little Kings Big City Buck - multi National Champion producer in his first foal crop

very closely look a like son of Boones Little Buckeroo






Little Kings B T Buck Bandito - multi National champion and HOF producer

son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU)






Cross Country Take My Breath Away - Res. National Champion, HOF stallion

very close look alike son AND grandson of Lazy N Redboy






JSW Royale Deed - National Top Ten (6)

son of Fallen Ash Farms Good Deed






Jill posted Mr. Tude' = Destiny

And then he's not a son of a "known" great yet.....but he is the National Grand Stallion under 07

D & S A Pharaoh's Fortune,

son of Gold Mines Bounty Hunter


----------



## chandab (Dec 13, 2007)

My bay stallion is a buckeroo grandson. One of my fillies is a 4GS Little Kings Alfalfa PLeasure granddaughter. Another filly is a Rowdy's Rebel grand daugther (so Rowdy great-granddaughter).


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice horses you all!

These are mine...

RFM Egyptian Kings Elegence (Taylor) ~ Egyptian King Grandaughter






Mcc Robin Hoods Little John ~ Robin Hood son, L&D Scout &Cross Country Call Me Sir grandson






Falcon Ridge Magic Moment (Maggie) Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man Daughter,

Half sister to Aloha Henry 143!






Poes Petite Priceless Rebel (Moose) Sids Rebel grandaughter






RFM Dark Knights Simplisensational (Semi) FancyHawkDontLetMEDown Daughter out of "Hawk" & L&D Scout/Robin Hood/Dark Knight..






Lucky Four Rowdy Radiance (Summer) Rowdy grandaughter & Snowman grandaughter


----------



## Relic (Dec 13, 2007)

We bought this guy just to cross to a few mares but then showed him and he did great with nothing but reserves and grands and supreme so here he is our son of the great Lazy NS Boogerman our little Booger..wow can this turkey jump and drive who would have thought for a short guy...






My fave pet stallion a grandson of Boones Little Andy and Buckeroos Top Cat we also have a full sister to him but no pictures right now..






Egyptian King and Sir Galahad breeding..






Sierra Dawn Unos Pharaoh breeding..


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 13, 2007)

Love this thread.

Blue Ribbon Bodacious Shiney Gold - 2004 Res. World Champion weanling stallion

2007 Eastern Regional Champion AOTE, Amateur Level 1 &

Res Champion Level 2 Geldings

2007 Eastern Regional Res Champion Amateur Gelding

Sired by Blue Ribbon Mr Bodacious - 5 x World Champion

2001 World Grand champion Sr Stallion






K-Nells Spin To Win - 2006 AMHA Champion

2003 World Champion weanling stallion 3rd place

2004 World Champion yearling gelding futurity

2006 World Champion Amateur Country Pleasure Driving

Sired by Martins Boozer After Dark 1992 National Champion 2 year old stallion






Ravenwood Mr Magnificent - 2007 World Champion Amateur Jr stallion Level 2 30" & under 6th place

Sired by Little Kings Buckeroos I Stand Grand out of a show winning daughter of L & D Scout






Lucky Four Black Velvet Bandofire - Multiple World Top Ten placings.

2006 Eastern Regional Champion AOTE Gelding

2005 & 2006 Eastern Regional Champion 3 By 1 Owner

Sired by Little Kings Black Velvet






Yes, they are all geldings, execpt Ravenwood Mr Magnificent, I like it that way. Each one is by a famous sire but each one has also earned their own awards.


----------



## Erica (Dec 13, 2007)

I went to my web and pulled daughters of a known great; though several of my personal favorites are really daughters or sons of the stallions I put in my first post (making them grandaughters) but I wont' list them here

*Mares - * that are daughters of some of the greats.

Erica's RFM Spring Thunder- multi National Champion, HOF mare

daughter of Reeces Thunderhawk






NFC Rowdy's Geisha Girl -

daughter of Rowdy

Pictured at 21 yrs old






Little Kings Wild Thunder -

daughter of Reeces Thunderhawk and then her dam is 07 World Produce of Dam (a Buckeroo daughter)






LM Hawks Queen of Denial-

Daughter of Champion Farms Nighthawk






Applewood Farms Echos Adventuress- National Champion producer

Daughter of Little Kings Buck Echo






Cross Country Lil Bacon Bits - multi National Champion and HOF producer

pictured at 21 yrs old with her 06 filly

daughter of Lazy N Redboy






Knells Bey Sashey - multi National Champion, HOF mare

daughter of Mini Bits Little Red Coat Bar






Cross country Miss Nosey -

daughter of Lazy N Redboy

Full sister to Cross Country Private Terms






Erica's Memoirs of a Geisha -

Daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo Czar (brother to Zeus) and out of my Rowdy daughter






*Geldings -*

JSW Midnight Revenge- National Champion

son of WF Sweet Revenge






Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet - National GRAND champion

son of The Admiral


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my boy.

He a son of Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King


----------



## Chamomile (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my son of BOB... actually he is double bred BOB... And as we all know BOB is a son of Boone's Little Buckeroo!!






Here's my granddaughter of BOB on the top side and she is HEAVILY bred Gold Melody Boy and Bar "G" breeding...






And this filly has Flying W Farms Wardance as close as grandfather and she's a Boone's Little Andy granddaughter!






And a close up fuzzy face picture...


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 13, 2007)

* I have a Impressible Majesty's Fine Design grandfoal!! Timberyork's Silver Bullet, i dont have very good recent pictures but hear are some of him as a foal!!*











_And the most recent one that actually looks ok  _


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Hooligan OK - son of Wilk Wind Walker (HOF) and Grandson of Raven of Bird Haven (HOF) and Wa-Full Benihana (HOF). Also a grandson of Georgetown's Tom Cat (HOF), 5 time Congress/World Champion harness and Pony of the Year.






Texaco MGS - grandson of Michigan's Action Jackson, HOF and Pony of the Year






And Kimble's Sweet Sue, I don't talk about her much as she's only a broodmare (a great one though!). She is a granddaughter of Larigo's Succesful (Congress Harness Champion) and a great granddaughter of Larigo's Dark Magic (Congress Halter Champion) from the '60! Can't get much more foundation bred than that!


----------



## shoeboxstables (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I'm most proud of my Vic,





*ShoeBox Stables Victorio Hawk*

He's a son of Champion Farms Nighthawk (2x Natl get of sire winner),

grandson of Lazy N Red Boy,

great grandson of Rowday

grandson of Flying W Farms Little Wardance

Has Flying W Farms Lil Blue boy up there

Half-Brother to the AMHA World Grand Champion Senior Mare, Holly Hawk





Very closely related to Twin Oaks Comets Lil Miss Snipper (Natl Champion Weanling Mare)- something closer than a half brother- complex relationship there!





He has some very very successful siblings and half-siblings





Heavily bred Bond and Flying W Farms


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is my girl Belle. She is a daughter of Star's Enterprise and a half sister to Flabys Wonderman! I am also anxious for her foal to be born in 08 which will be a grand foal to Boones Little Andy.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful horses everyone! What a great thread





Here are some of mine:

Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway, daughter of Little Kings Buck On Broadway:






Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong, daughter of To Sir With Loves Boomer:






Spirit Thunders Broadway Express, son of Mountain Meadows D's American Express:






Hells Canyon Classy Chassis, daughter of Century Farms Bey Masquerade:






Tracy


----------



## River1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

My Buck Echo Grandson..


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 13, 2007)

Flyin G Farm said:


> Beautiful horses everyone! What a great thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE BOB too... She is beautiful!!!

Is she AMHA?? Just curious.










WOWOWOWOWOWOW

~Sandy


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is ERL Spectacular Romeo- 2007 colt

His father, WF Pattons Spectacular Bey, a son of Glenns General Patton, just sold to France for $52,000 at the world show..

His mother, Little Kings Starlight Supreme, a daughter of Komokos Little King Supreme, and she has produced MANY national champions.

I don't have any good pictures of him.. I need to get new ones once he is clipped and fitted!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Dec 13, 2007)

> I LOVE BOB too... She is beautiful!!! Is she AMHA?? Just curious.
> 
> WOWOWOWOWOWOW
> 
> ~Sandy


Thank you!




She's not AMHA yet...she's just a little under 34" though...so I would like to hardship her...just need to make the money tree grow a little faster





Tracy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok here are mine.

Stallions:

Little Kings Junior Jinx grandson of Boones Little Buckeroo on top and East Acres Golden Jubilee on the bottom. Jinx has 3 crosses back to Gold Melody Boy and four crosses back to GMB's grandsire, Realization.






Irish Hills Rock Star - son of SF Mohogany Bay AMHR National Champion Sr. Stallion & Multi-National Top Five/Tens in driving in both AMHA & AMHR. His dam is Cross Country Call Me Sassy (listed below), making Monty a double bred great-grandson of Lazy N Redboy.

Gelding:

Irish Hills Toys In The Attic. Toy's sire is an AMHA National Top 3 Senior Stallion Vermilyea Farms Justa Dream Toy who is a son of National Grand Champion Bond AToy4U c and National Grand Champion Little Hills Neon Dream. So my Toy is a grandson to them both on top. On the bottom Toy carries the lines of Rowdy & Gold Melody Boy.






Mares:

Cross Country Behind Blue Eyes. Daughter of Multi-National Champion/Grand Champion sire Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, son of Lazy N Redboy, son of Rowdy. Blue's dam has produced a National Grand Champion as well.






Cross Country Call Me Sassy. Double bred granddaughter of Lazy N Redboy - sire to Multi National Champions/Grand Champions. Sassy's sire Cross Country Powerhouse has produced a National Grand Champion.






Cross Country Californa Dreamin' - double bred granddaughter of Lazy N Redboy. Maternal sister to Sassy. Dream's sire has sired Multi-National Top Ten winners, and one National Champion that I can think of, off the top of my head.






SG Fascinating Rhythm - Rowdy bloodline on top / GMB on bottom. She is the dam to Toy.






Irish Hills Gracie Lou - daughter to Rhythm, so carries GMB/Rowdy through her dam. Gracie's sire is Villas Sentimental Journey, an AMHA National Top Five stallion, who is a son of SG Rangers Nightrain, Multi-National Champion sire. Journey is out of Bond Sentimental Sue, dam of Vermilyea Farms Snippets Red Tape - Reserve Grand Champion Halter Stallion.

Little Kings Heir To Glory - Paternal sister to Jinx, Little Kings Buckwheat daughter, Boones Little Buckeroo Granddaughter. Buckwheat has sired National Grand Champions in both Halter & Driving (pleasure). Glory also has the GMB lines on the bottom via Roan Ranger, son of Gold Melody Boy.






Erica's Caramel Maccahiato - Little Kings BT BucK Bandito & Mountain Meadows Dancin' In Diamonds daughter. Bandito is owned by Erica, and he has sired several National Champions. Dancin' In Diamonds is a Reserve National Champion Halter & National Top Ten driving mare. Caramels full sister is a National Top 3 halter filly.






Wa-Full Benita - ASPC/AMHR - Wa-Full Benihana daughter. Benihana is an ASPC Superior dam and her daughters are sought after.






Hites My O' My - ASPC/AMHR - Solid Arenosa breeding.






Graham's Hula Girl At Heart - ASPC/AMHR - Solid Arenosa breeding - sister/cousin/niece/aunt to Mia (above).






Snowberry Farm's My Sharona - ASPC/AMHR - daughter of Michigan's Sharp As A Tack - HOF in Halter & Pleasure Driving. Multi-National, Congress & World Champion. 2007 Grand National Champion Park Harness.






I think I have everyone. May have been easier to go to my web site.


----------



## Tami (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are my boys.

[SIZE=14pt]Arions Playboy Destiny. Alvadar Double Destiny son.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Samis Soap Suds. Prince Tennessee Monashee and Shadow Oak Top Banana grandson[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Lucky Four Superstar Select. NFC Sugar Boy and Orion grandson[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]And my newest, Little Kings BT Tequila. A BTU son.[/SIZE]


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 13, 2007)

> Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway, daughter of Little Kings Buck On Broadway:


* Big Broadway fan!!Gorgeous horse you have.*


----------



## SHANA (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a few well bred horses. Pictures can be seen on my website.

The 1st is Cross Country New Kid In Town, a Lazy N Redboy Grandson.

The 2nd is Sharptails Peanut Butter, a granddaughter of Voedoe Light Vant Huttenest.

The 3rd is Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy, a daughter of NFCS Candy Dandy, a granddaughter of both Rhoten's Little Dandy and Hidden Meadows Missing Link and a great granddaughter of Bond Dynamo and Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyan.

The 4th is Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH, a granddaughter of Komokos Dock Tallman and also has Voedoe Light Vant Huttenest.

The 5th is Timberyork's Inquisitive Embrace, a great granddaughter of Bond Sir Galahad.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful horses, everyone!!!!!!!!!! This thread is certainly easy on the eyes!!!


----------



## Margaret (Dec 14, 2007)

Although a poor quality photo of her pregnant, the breeding behind this mare is good.

She is bred to the hilt.. and has nothing but National Grand Champions behind her on her top side all the way back to a double breeding of Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King.

Her dam was a Buckeroo Granddaughter, that I purchased while in foal with her, back in 92.


----------



## Tami (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are my girls.

[SIZE=14pt]Little Man's Blue Babys Rowdy.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]AMHA Multi World Champion and Reserve World Grand Champion and AMHR National Grand Champion Sr mare. Daughter of Lazy N Little Man and granddaughter of Rowdy.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Hunt House Farms Superstar. Skip A Star daughter[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]MCCS Skips Gem. Skip A Star daughter[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]LGRS Silver Mist. Bronco Billy daughter and multi world champion producer. Dam of Solid Gold Tender Dreamison and Alliance Headliner.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Taylor Mades Definately Destiny. Double Destiny daughter[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Reh's Night Mariah. Trios Night Ryder daughter. Night Ryder was the first legendary sire of Australia[/SIZE]


----------



## NMMack (Dec 14, 2007)

I want to play too!!!!





Here is my Erica's to Infinity and Beyond (Peanut), a Grandson of BTU, with our 2007 colt out of an own son of Champion Farms Nighthawk!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't post picture from this computer, but all of our small herd can be easily seen on our webiste (link below or www.ontargetminiatures.com).

All are pintos:

Our stallion (in avatar): a BOB grandson on his dam's side and a Ramblin Starbuck (Rowdy son) grandson on his sire's side. Our stallion's dam was a Reserve National Champion, Buck Ons Causin Commotion

Our Mares:

a B/W FWF Blue Boys Magic Man daughter, whose maternal half brother is Fallen Ash Scouts Thief of Hearts, and a fraternal half brother was just sold to Austrailia for $45,000 (Aloha Henry 143).

a gray frame overo Cross Country Call Me Awesome daughter whose dam is double Blue Boy bred and also has Spunky MS in her pedigree (in foal to our stallion).

a B/W Jefferson Halls Gambler daughter, with Rowdy on her dam's side (She is in foal to SRF Centurian, a Reserve National Champion with Rowdy/Buckeroo breeding).

A palomino/white mare with Komokos Little King Supreme on her dam's side and Buckeroo through Buck Echo on her sire's side. (Her sire is a Buck Echo son).

Oh, and our gelding is 3/8 Rowdy by blood...


----------



## hairicane (Dec 15, 2007)

I have quite a few of these, not sure how many I will list but here goes.

This is our Sids Rebel son and he is extra special as he is the ONLY APPALOOSA son of Rebel. Here he is at not even 29" tall Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy










Here is our Little Kings Black Velvet son and Boones Little Buckeroo Grandson. He is Lucky Four Black Velvet Buck Image a barely 31" very well broke driving horse, herd sire and he is for sale because we have the boy listed below.






Another Buckeroo grandson, this one is sired by Little Kings Big City Bucks and this boy will be taller than Velvet above so will look better pulling me in harness. Meet Ericas Big City Bank On Me.






Here is our son of Champion Farms Nighthawk, LM Hawks Laredo, need I say more?






An Oh Cisco grandson he carries 2 crosses to both Oh Cisco and Rowdy and is a black overo- Hairicane Cisco Kid






And last but certainly not least our grand old man, an Orion Light Vant Huttenest son and National Champion producer Brewers Orion Slate. Slate is still alive and enjoying his florida home but may not be up to siring any more foals. In the short time we have owned him Slate has blessed us with 6 fillies and 2 stunning colts in amazing colors. We love you Slate!!










And here are some of Slates lovely foals that are all Orion grandkids, otherwise known as our FUTURE!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 15, 2007)

Very lovely horses everyone





Hairicane!

I VERY much like Lucky Four Black Velvet Buck Image!!!!! Just my type!!! He reminds me of a little Fresian!!!


----------



## Getitia (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are a few of the favorites..........

Sushi - A Wardance daughter - we actually have 5 Wardance daughters






Image - a son of Kewpies Paposo of Arenosa






Eloise - daughter of Kewpies Charro of Arenosa






Cory - a daughter of Flying W Farms Arabian Blue, Cory is the only mare to have won AMHR Grand in both halter and Grand in driving at the Nationals in the same year.






Starlette - a daughter of Ramblin Starbuck






Katie - a daughter of Landrys Cowboy Dell






Vanilla - a daughter of ReignMan






Teenie - a daughter of Boogerman


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll share my future breeding stallion, Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky. His dad is SMHC's Freedoms Painted Warrior, and he goes back to my favourite horse *SMHC's Painted Freedom*. So he would be my guys grand-daddy. His pedigree is FULL of colour..mostly black and white pintos, so I am very excited to see what he will produce one day. His dad throws foals that look very similar, and I like the SMHC breeding because it is VERY consistant. I am VERY proud to own this boy...he has a lot of potential in front of him.

Here he is when I first got him..oh probably a couple months ago. Were still working on getting his belly off




















Here is a picture of his daddy (Owned by Carol Cobane)...you can definately see the relation


----------



## hairicane (Dec 15, 2007)

Hairicane!

I VERY much like Lucky Four Black Velvet Buck Image!!!!! Just my type!!! He reminds me of a little Fresian!!!





Thank you very much! He is a special boy and the most calm, gentle breeding stallion I have seen.

In winter he definitely has the fresian look but in summer he is quite refined under all that hair. Below iiis Velvet in summer coat.


----------



## ohmt (Dec 17, 2007)

Thought I'd add a couple of mine





Willow Creeks Im 2 Cool 2 Dance, 30.5" tovero son of FWF Little Wardance and full brother to Ntl. Grand Champion, WC Dun Dancin
















Brewers Dark Magic (84'-06') 100% Komokos bred---son of Komokos Little Boss Hoss and g-son of Komokos Little Husseler, Komokos Teenie Jeanie, and Komokos Whiskey. This boy was used by the Brewers on their Rowdy daughters way back when. The sweetest little horse that I've ever had the chance to encounter.






Dakota Mcqs Red Pepper (just sold to my friend Pat Maier of Broken M Farm)

Daughter of Wittmaacks Eclipse making her a sister to Dakotas Lil Guten and she's a g-daughter to Johstons Gold Boy




--pictured heavy in foal!

Kernels July Rocket, 31" Buckskin son of Iowas Little Kernel. Throws the most beautiful headed foals around...I don't have any pics of him


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 18, 2007)

My stallion CJ Cameo's Royal Chainti, who is, you guessed it, Chianti bred 











And my Dels Cowboy daughter, Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys











Jessi


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2007)

Gorgeous horses everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vvf (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are a few of our boys

First is our newest jr. stallion. Creeksides Pharaohs Prophet. Sire is Sierra Dawn Unos Pharaoh






next

Spirit Thunder Golden Phantom. Sire is Lucky Four Links Goldstrike






and

Reece's Night Hawk,,,Sire is 4 GS LITTLE KINGS ALFALFA PLEASURE






and

JCM'S Rodeo's Cowboy, Sire is Establo Rodeo


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 19, 2007)

Little Chief's Spring Blossom, she has Double O Seven Moto






My Junior Herdsire CCMF Carousel Carnival, he has lots of great appys, Broken Lance, Chianti, and of course his sire Carousel Designer Legacy has made a name for himself.






Last is the stallion I have on lease, also a son of Carousel Designer Legacy, with Broken Lance & HNF Chief Whitenose, etc.


----------



## BanditGal (Dec 20, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Here's one of our stallions, Hunt House Farms Fire Chief. He's a son of NFC's Fire and Ice.[/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Dec 20, 2007)

...OMG...I want them ALL!!!


----------

